# A new competition open to all breeds



## Daddycausingchaos (May 31, 2012)

The Highflyer Challenge is a new competition that is open to any breed. The point of the competition is to find out who has the highest flying pigeons. The duration of the flight does not matter. Just the altitude. 

Scores are recorded with the aid of a mini altimeter, which mounts on the bird's tail, like a pigeon whistle (or flute). 

We already have challengers signed up to fly Serbian highflyers, tipplers and crosses. This is going to be fun and informative!

Challengers can buy an altimeter and mounting base from me for $60 or they can purchase an altimeter online for $50 and build their own base. 

There are no prizes other than bragging rights and knowledge. 

Email me for more info. Also, check out our Facebook group "The Highflyer Challenge" if you would just like to keep track of the scores. 

UPDATE: A new supplier has been found who sells the same altimeter for $35.

Here is a video showing the altimeter and mounting base. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Pe1fVA8H9w


----------

